# Will she always be scared of other dogs???



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

Today we bumped into my neighbor who has a beautiful little Chi. just a month older than Zoey and when the other puppy went up to Zoey she ran away with her ears down and tail in between her legs...! The other puppy did chase her a bit but not in an aggressive way. Will Zoey always be so afraid of other dogs?? The family we got her from had several Chihuahuas and she never had a problem with them.

My hubby and I were planning on visiting his parents this weekend to introduce Zoey but now I'm wondering if we should seeing that his parents have two chihuahuas. I don't want to traumatize her..?!? What should I do


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I think it would be good to socialize her. I would say take her and have fun.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i would take her , the only way for her to get used to other dogs is socialization


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If you hold her while introducing her to other dogs, it shows her that you are o.k. & not afraid of these other dogs and helps her to relax.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

definitely have to socialize her, or she may develop fear based aggression. She needs to meet big dogs too (ones u trust) do it lots and don't coddle her or let her hide. She will be nervous but after a while should be ok.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

It's more important than ever that you fully focus on socializing your puppy, under any circumstances, but ESPECIALLY if she's showing some anxieties. The more thorough her socialization, the faster and more easily she'll be able to adapt to new situations. 

If you're not sure what socializing a puppy means, here's a quick link to give you an overview: 

Puppy Training and Socialization - Socializing Your Puppy

Here, also, just for some additional information, is an excerpt from a wonderful article by John Rubin, a trainer from California whose methods I admire:

_Human Socialization Period
(7 to 12 weeks)
The best time to bring a puppy into its new home is during the Human Socialization Period, from 50 to 84 days, or seven to twelve weeks. It is also the best time to introduce him to those things that will play a role in his future life. For example, if he has not already been exposed to farm animals and it is necessary for him to interact peacefully with them, it is at this age that he should meet them in a positive, non-threatening manner. If the breeder has not already introduced him to the sounds of the vacuum cleaner, car engines and city traffic, he needs to be exposed to these now. Children, men with beards, women in floppy hats, and senior citizens while all people to us, appear different to the dog. His education and socialization should include exposure to many types of people of all ages.

At seven weeks of age, a puppy's EEG shows the brain waves are the same as those of an adult dog. His capacity for concentration is not yet adult, and his attention span is short. However, he can learn. Not only can a young puppy learn, he will learn whether we teach him or not. This is the age when the most rapid learning occurs. Everything he experiences makes a greater impression on him now than it ever will again. Learning at this age is permanent.

It is relatively easy to teach a puppy at this age, because he has not yet learned any bad habits that will later have to be cured, and he is just a fraction of his adult size and weight. This is the ideal time to begin obedience training in a positive, non-punitive manner, taking into account his physical limitations and short attention span.

Fear Impact Period
(8-11 Weeks)
During the Fear Impact Period, from eight to eleven weeks, any traumatic, painful, or frightening experience will have a more lasting impact on the puppy than if it had occurred at any other time. It is the puppy's perception of the experience that is important, not that of the owner. For example, a trip to the animal hospital during this period, if unpleasant, could forever make a dog apprehensive about going to the veterinarian. By taking along a toy and some treats and making the experience pleasant and fun, the potentially negative impact is alleviated._


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> If you hold her while introducing her to other dogs, it shows her that you are o.k. & not afraid of these other dogs and helps her to relax.


While this is true, if the situation were to go sour, she shouldn't pick up her dog- it immediately lets the more dominant dogs know that she is on the same level as something they'd prey on. Make sure that if you hold her, you're keeping her on the same eye level...don't pick her up and take her away if the dogs don't take to her. Remove THEM from the situation so they don't see her as something weak that can be easily overpowered.

Watch out for body language- yawning, avoiding eye contact, sighing, turning away, licking her paws/butt, etc. are all signs of a dog trying to calm another dog (or human) in the group down by saying "hey- you're cool, I'm cool, no worries". If she continues to be pestered, she may turn aggressive towards them, so change the dynamics of the group/situation before she can start growling. If she growls first, remove HER, just like they should be removed if they are the ones starting the unwanted behavior.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I would also introduce them on neutral territory and not in the house. This may help as well.


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the great advice!
@ Tink- Thanks for the article. Very informative 
@ Deerboy's Mama- Thanks for the advice that totally makes sense. My first instinct would be to pick her up and take her away from the situation but I can see now how that would make her seem weak and make her more of a target.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

I agree with Zoey's Mom- neutral locations are best! Glad I could help


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

cocco was like this the first time he met other dogs and i thought it was just because he was small puppy and they were big dogs likes a boxer a lab ect but i just kept hold of him so he couldnt move and they could smell him and say hello now you cant keep him away from any dog he loves them all even a great dane lol


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

Zoey did great..! At first she was scared and keept running away but by the time we left she was running around a playing with the other dogs.
@ coccomummy- Thats exactly what I had to do. Once I let the other dogs smell her she had relaxed and became more curious than scared


----------

